# SQL oder MySQL



## sserio (13. Mrz 2022)

Sehr geehrte Community,
Ich würde gerne mit Website Programmierung anfangen (HTML und CSS), sowie dementsprechend Datenbanken. Wäre es logischer SQL oder MySQL zu lernen, oder andere. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung davon und frage deswegen erstmal.

Mfg


----------



## sserio (13. Mrz 2022)

sserio hat gesagt.:


> Sehr geehrte Community,
> Ich würde gerne mit Website Programmierung anfangen (HTML und CSS), sowie dementsprechend Datenbanken. Wäre es logischer SQL oder MySQL zu lernen, oder andere. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung davon und frage deswegen erstmal.
> 
> Mfg


Ich glaube die Frage ist bisschen sinnlos. MySQL ist ein DBMS und SQL eine Sprache wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Apple’s Jünger (13. Mrz 2022)

SQL ist die Abkürzung für Structured query language. Also die Sprache in der man Anfragen an die Datenbank stellt.

MySQL ist ein RDBMS. Relational Database Management System. Also eine konkrete Datenbank.

Daher wird das wohl kein oder sein.


----------



## sserio (13. Mrz 2022)

Apple’s Jünger hat gesagt.:


> SQL ist die Abkürzung für Structured query language. Also die Sprache in der man Anfragen an die Datenbank stellt.
> 
> MySQL ist ein RDBMS. Relational Database Management System. Also eine konkrete Datenbank.
> 
> Daher wird das wohl kein oder sein.


Kann man auch seine eigene Datenbank programmieren, ohne ein Programm zu benutzen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (13. Mrz 2022)

es kommt halt an was du benutzen willst.. mit laravel hast sofort ne mysql aufgesetzt mit xamp und hast deine ruhe... wennst was anderes willst dann nimm was anderes her .. aber versuch nicht das rad neu zu erfinden


----------



## sserio (13. Mrz 2022)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> es kommt halt an was du benutzen willst.. mit laravel hast sofort ne mysql aufgesetzt mit xamp und hast deine ruhe... wennst was anderes willst dann nimm was anderes her .. aber versuch nicht das rad neu zu erfinden


Ich will aus Spaß versuchen einen Shop zu programmieren, in dem man Bestellungen aufgeben kann etc. Ich glaube da eignet sich MySQL schon ganz gut. Gehe morgen glaube ich einfach zur Bibliothek und hole mir ein Buch dazu, weil das schon was ganz anderes als Java ist.


----------



## mihe7 (14. Mrz 2022)

Deine ganze Frage ist etwas "sinnlos". HTML und CSS haben mit Datenbanken absolut gar nichts zu tun. MySQL spricht SQL, d. h. Du musst SQL können, um mit MySQL zu "sprechen". Außerdem fehlt Dir etwas "dazwischen", das Deiner Webseite Daten aus der Datenbank liefert.

Wenn Du Dir kein MySQL aufsetzen willst und im Backend z. B. mit PHP arbeiten willst, kannst Du auch einfach mal SQLite verwenden. Wenn Du im Backend Java einsetzen möchtest, hast Du viele Alternativen wie z. B. Derby, H2 oder HyperSQL (HSQLDB). Natürlich gehen auch MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle oder MSSQL.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (14. Mrz 2022)

sserio hat gesagt.:


> Ich will aus Spaß versuchen einen Shop zu programmieren, in dem man Bestellungen aufgeben kann etc. Ich glaube da eignet sich MySQL schon ganz gut. Gehe morgen glaube ich einfach zur Bibliothek und hole mir ein Buch dazu, weil das schon was ganz anderes als Java ist.


diese dbms sind immer das gleiche... das ist egal

du willst html und css .. schön? das sind keine programmier sprachen die tun nix
javascript, php, java usw tun was


----------



## Apple’s Jünger (14. Mrz 2022)

sserio hat gesagt.:


> Ich will aus Spaß versuchen einen Shop zu programmieren, in dem man Bestellungen aufgeben kann etc.


Das ist genau so, wie man es macht. 

Natürlich würde ich dir hier zu Java raten. Und nicht so ein php dings. Wenn du konkrete Fragen dazu hast, gerne hier.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (14. Mrz 2022)

Apple’s Jünger hat gesagt.:


> Und nicht so ein php dings


php ist nicht tod .. großteil der websiten haben php

oder wie aspnet das einen php kernel hat aber der rest über c# läuft
irgendwie wird man immer in php rein laufen

PS: ja ich find laravel war ein griff daneben .. war enttäuschend das durchzuziehen


----------



## mihe7 (14. Mrz 2022)

Apple’s Jünger hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich würde ich dir hier zu Java raten. Und nicht so ein php dings.


Der Vorteil von PHP ist, dass es überall für 'n Appel und 'n Ei zur Verfügung steht. Das ist für manche schon ausschlaggebend. Da dürfte es beim Hosting z. B. einer Spring Boot- oder Java EE-Anwendung schon etwas schwieriger werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (14. Mrz 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Der Vorteil von PHP ist, dass es überall für 'n Appel und 'n Ei zur Verfügung steht. Das ist für manche schon ausschlaggebend. Da dürfte es beim Hosting z. B. einer Spring Boot- oder Java EE-Anwendung schon etwas schwieriger werden.


wie ich die website meines bruders eingerichtet hab war jeder anbieter "php ist vorinstalliert, wordpress kann bei wunsch mit installiert werden" ... jeder wirft einen sofort php an den kopf 

weils einfach einfach ist... php hat das ziel "personal home page" dh dass jeder Vollhonk sich ne website bauen kann sehr gut erreicht

ist auch vergleichsweise eine einfache sprache... klar man kanns komplex machen

aber man kann mit wenig code viel ergebnis bekommen


----------



## KonradN (14. Mrz 2022)

FAQ:

Q: Wie füge ich meinen Root-Server zu einem Bot Netz hinzu?
A: Aktivieren sie einfach PHP und installieren sie eine beliebige, auf PHP basierende Software.

*SCNR*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (14. Mrz 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> FAQ:
> 
> Q: Wie füge ich meinen Root-Server zu einem Bot Netz hinzu?
> A: Aktivieren sie einfach PHP und installieren sie eine beliebige, auf PHP basierende Software.
> ...


bei einer spaß anwendung, kann es nicht schaden mal in eine andere sprache rein zu schauen

vorallem ist phps Klassen system von java abgekupfert... gut es hat use traits für mehrfach vereerbung aber ansonsten viel ähnlich

genauso wie ich manchen "empfehlen" würde mindestens 1mal: in powershell, shell , C, C++ rein geschaut zu haben man muss es ja nicht übertreiben


----------



## Apple’s Jünger (14. Mrz 2022)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> php ist nicht tod .. großteil der websiten haben php


Ja klar. Aber in 2022 auch nicht wirklich ein Thema. 

Und hier geht es ja um ein lern Projekt da muss man es nicht so kompliziert machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (14. Mrz 2022)

Apple’s Jünger hat gesagt.:


> Ja klar. Aber in 2022 auch nicht wirklich ein Thema.


php ist halt  in einer blöden situation

wenn php stirbt wird man auf den Website leichen sitzen bleiben
wenn man es weiter bneutzt muss man die PHP patches in den griff kriegen..

egal wie mans hindreht man ist in der zwickmühle


----------



## mihe7 (14. Mrz 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> FAQ:
> 
> Q: Wie füge ich meinen Root-Server zu einem Bot Netz hinzu?
> A: Aktivieren sie einfach PHP und installieren sie eine beliebige, auf PHP basierende Software.
> ...


Liegt das an PHP sebst oder an den Leuten, die PHP-Skripte schreiben?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (14. Mrz 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Liegt das an PHP sebst oder an den Leuten, die PHP-Skripte schreiben?


das verwalten im code "wenn version 7 dann dieses ansonsten bei version 8 jenes" ist schon komisch verglichen mit java

nur als beispiel


----------



## mihe7 (14. Mrz 2022)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> das verwalten im code "wenn version 7 dann dieses ansonsten bei version 8 jenes" ist schon komisch verglichen mit java


Heißt also an den Leuten, die die Skripte schreiben. Es wundert mich grundsätzlich nicht, man braucht ja nur hier im Forum schauen, wie viele die SQL-Strings selbst zusammenbauen. Ich war aber einigermaßen schockiert, dass z. B. Joomla nach Jahren noch für eine SQL-Injection beim Login anfällig war.


----------



## KonradN (14. Mrz 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Liegt das an PHP sebst oder an den Leuten, die PHP-Skripte schreiben?


ich bin mir da nicht sicher. Die Massen, die da "Mal eben so" etwas basteln ohne jeglichen Sachverstand haben da natürlich auch einen Anteil.

Aber wenn man sich die üblichen CMS so ansieht (Wordpress, Joomla!, ...), dann fällt da doch auch relativ schnell auf, dass es da eigentlich auch relativ viel "Zero Day Lücken" gibt und man da ständig patchen muss.

Man darf natürlich auch nicht vergessen: Da sind natürlich viele sehr interessiert - die Angriffsfläche ich so groß, dass da deutlich mehr Aktivitäten stattfinden.

Aber ich habe da auch das Gefühl, dass das die Maßstäbe, die man so an "professionelle Softwareentwicklung" anlegt, da sehr wenig verbreitet sind. Unit Tests? Statische Codeanalyse? Ja, gibt es alles, aber wie sehr wird dies wirklich genutzt von den jeweiligen Entwicklern? Die Prioritäten sind halt evtl. etwas anders. Neue Features gehen da über Sicherheit (habe ich das Gefühl).

Aber ich bin da nicht tief genug drin - das ist halt ein Thema, wo ich immer gerne sage: Keine Ahnung (Sonst muss man da noch was mit machen  ). Aber ich bin auch noch ein Nutzer vpn Wordpress aber ich will da z.B, von weg und habe nur noch keine Zeit gefunden, auf Hugo zu wechseln.


----------



## LimDul (14. Mrz 2022)

Ich hab früher auch in PHP entwickelt. PHP hat mehrere Riesenprobleme:

*Man kann sehr leicht Fortschritte erzielen ohne viel zu verstehen*
Problem: Diese Anwendungen hängen im Internet. Ergo baut man sich leicht Sicherheitslücken ein. 
Das überträgt sich dann auf die Systeme. Wordpress Joomla! und Co sind glaub ich im Core nicht (mehr) per se unsicher. Aber in der Regel stopft man die mit X-Plugins voll. Und viele von den Plugins stammen von ambitionierten Hobby-Entwicklern.

*Extrem viele Altlasten*
Ich hab mit PHP 3 angefangen. PHP selber ist ein Hobby-Projekt gewesen und ist mutiert. Die Konsequenz ist, dass die API an vielen Stellen schlicht beschissen ist und für eine Aufgabe es x-Möglichkeiten gibt. Anfangs war es so, dass man sich um das escapen der Parameter für Sql selber kümmern muss. Welche Funktion es dafür gibt? Nun ja:
* https://www.php.net/manual/de/function.mysql-real-escape-string.php
* https://www.php.net/manual/de/function.mysql-escape-string.php
* https://www.php.net/manual/de/function.addslashes
* Diverse Objekt-Funktionen

Die Tatsache, dass POST/GET Parameter manchmal escaped wurden - je nach Konfig.

Schaut man sich die String-API an, sieht man auch viel Wildwuchs.
Es gibt eine Funktion strcmp, eine Funktion substr_compare. Sprich die Benennung der Funktionen ist alles, aber nicht einheitlich (mit/ohne Unterstrich etc.)

Und aufgrund von Kompatiblität kann man nicht alles angehen, wobei durchaus in den neueren Versionen einiges besser wurde. Aber es bleiben halt genug Möglichkeiten übrig sich selbst in den Fuss zu schießen.



Und genau diese Kombination:
* Anwendung im Internet
* Usereingaben müssen verarbeitet werden
* Viele Legacy APIs die es einem erlauben Eingaben falsch zu verarbeiten

sorgt halt für die Probleme.


----------



## Hansen_07 (14. Mrz 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich bin auch noch ein Nutzer vpn Wordpress aber ich will da z.B, von weg und habe nur noch keine Zeit gefunden, auf Hugo zu wechseln.


Auch ein guter Tipp: Hugo, Danke dafür. 

Ich persönlich bin derzeit auf Wagtail (Python / Django) und damit auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Christopher25 (10. Apr 2022)

Also ich würde für die Serverseite immer java oder C# verwenden einfach aus dem Grunde, weil die beiden Sprachen viel können und einfach sind.
PHP ist zu viel Wildwuchs und einfach nicht schön. Schon alleine dass die Sprache direkt im HTML Code geschrieben wird finde ich unsauber,
weil Servercode einfach nicht da hingehört.

Also ich würde simpel einfach mit JQuery, ajax etc. arbeiten und den Server mit Java programmieren. PHP hat wie ich finde überhaupt keine Vorteile nur Nachteile.


----------



## mrBrown (10. Apr 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich bin auch noch ein Nutzer vpn Wordpress aber ich will da z.B, von weg und habe nur noch keine Zeit gefunden, auf Hugo zu wechseln.


Nutze seit längere Hugo und Gatsby und kann beide nur empfehlen 



Christopher25 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich würde für die Serverseite immer java oder C# verwenden einfach aus dem Grunde, weil die beiden Sprachen viel können und einfach sind.


Der mMn größte Vorteil ist ein striktes und statisches Typsystem und vernünftiges Dependency-Management. Als einfach würde ich beide nicht mal bezeichnen, php oder nodejs ist da beim Einstieg deutlich einfacher


----------



## KonradN (10. Apr 2022)

Wie werden denn neue Lösungen wie dart / flutter bewertet? Da hat Google ja eine sehr interessante Lösung bereit gestellt. Mit dart bekommt man eine Sprache, die halt relativ jung ist und wo die Entwickler schön nue Konzepte umsetzen konnten und so ... und mit flutter hat man dann ja alle Umgebungen von Backend übers Web hin zu Apps und Applikationen.


----------



## yfons123 (10. Apr 2022)

Christopher25 hat gesagt.:


> Schon alleine dass die Sprache direkt im HTML Code geschrieben wird finde ich unsauber,
> weil Servercode einfach nicht da hingehört.


woher hast du denn das?


----------



## mrBrown (10. Apr 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> woher hast du denn das?


Aus ungefähr jedem PHP-Tutorial. (Ja, geht auch anders, wissen wir alle...)


----------



## mrBrown (10. Apr 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Da hat Google ja eine sehr interessante Lösung bereit gestellt.


Also in ein paar Jahren völlig über den Haufen geworfen oder eingestellt oder kostenpflichtig?


----------



## KonradN (10. Apr 2022)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Also in ein paar Jahren völlig über den Haufen geworfen oder eingestellt oder kostenpflichtig?


Es ist ja nur ein Open Source Projekt ... Daher wäre es problemlos... schlimmer als Oracle kann Google doch nicht sein


----------



## yfons123 (10. Apr 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> ... schlimmer als Oracle


also in den PL SQL folien von oracle gibts unendlich vorteile und die seite mit den nachteilen ist leer, also pl sql ist die beste sprache der welt nur wir wissen es noch nicht, ist ja von oracle entwickelt


----------



## Oneixee5 (11. Apr 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> also in den PL SQL folien von oracle gibts unendlich vorteile und die seite mit den nachteilen ist leer, also pl sql ist die beste sprache der welt nur wir wissen es noch nicht, ist ja von oracle entwickelt


Du weißt das das noch nicht. Du solltest da nicht auf andere schließen.


----------



## Oneixee5 (11. Apr 2022)

Christopher25 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich würde für die Serverseite immer java oder C# verwenden einfach aus dem Grunde, weil die beiden Sprachen viel können und einfach sind.
> PHP ist zu viel Wildwuchs und einfach nicht schön. Schon alleine dass die Sprache direkt im HTML Code geschrieben wird finde ich unsauber,
> weil Servercode einfach nicht da hingehört.
> 
> Also ich würde simpel einfach mit JQuery, ajax etc. arbeiten und den Server mit Java programmieren. PHP hat wie ich finde überhaupt keine Vorteile nur Nachteile.


JQuery würde ich für neue Projekte nicht mehr empfehlen, obwohl es ein großartiges Projekt ist. Frameworks und Libs wie React, Vue.js, etc. können die Funktionen komplett ersetzen. Der letzte Grund - Kompatibilität zum IE - ist ja nun auch endgültig erledigt.


----------



## LimDul (11. Apr 2022)

Ich hab ein paar Jahre lang in PL/SQL und Oracle Forms entwickelt. Das war toll


----------



## mihe7 (11. Apr 2022)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab ein paar Jahre lang in PL/SQL und Oracle Forms entwickelt. Das war toll


Ich auch, das war Scheiße


----------



## yfons123 (11. Apr 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Ich auch, das war Scheiße


musstest du auch den SQL developer benutzen der remote gehostet wird, über vpn , der zusammen bricht wenn 2 leute eigneloggt sind, wenn ihr um die 100 leute seid?


----------



## LimDul (11. Apr 2022)

Wir haben damals mit TOAD entwickelt.


----------



## yfons123 (11. Apr 2022)

da hast was verpasst, der sql developer kann in 


> select * from


den stern umwandeln in die spalten namen

das ist zwar das einzige was der sql developer kann, aber das kann der gut


----------



## mihe7 (11. Apr 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> musstest du auch den SQL developer benutzen der remote gehostet wird, über vpn , der zusammen bricht wenn 2 leute eigneloggt sind, wenn ihr um die 100 leute seid?


Der SQL Developer war dieses Java UI? Das wäre Luxus gewesen. SQL*Plus... im Windows-Fenster. Ohne den Hauch einer Bedienerfreundlichkeit. Oder in der Konsole.


----------



## mihe7 (11. Apr 2022)

Ach so, und ansonsten Developer/2000 bzw. Forms & Reports 6i gegen Oracle 8i. Und wenns dumm lief: Oracle 7.2-7.4 auf SCO Unix mit Forms und Reports 3... Da weißtde Bescheid


----------



## Christopher25 (11. Apr 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Der SQL Developer war dieses Java UI? Das wäre Luxus gewesen. SQL*Plus... im Windows-Fenster. Ohne den Hauch einer Bedienerfreundlichkeit. Oder in der Konsole.


Also ich kann den DatenbankExplorer empfehlen von diesem typen "Christopher" der hat echt was drauf


----------



## mihe7 (11. Apr 2022)

Christopher25 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich kann den DatenbankExplorer empfehlen von diesem typen "Christopher" der hat echt was drauf


ROFL, kommt leider 20 Jahre zu spät


----------



## M.L. (11. Apr 2022)

sserio hat gesagt.:


> SQL


Dieses SQL-Cheatsheet könnte auch interessant sein (neben der Diskussion im Thread): 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513290983018045443


----------



## yfons123 (11. Apr 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Der SQL Developer war dieses Java UI? Das wäre Luxus gewesen. SQL*Plus... im Windows-Fenster. Ohne den Hauch einer Bedienerfreundlichkeit. Oder in der Konsole.





			https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XSTmVNImLVA/WXY0ZLjwjQI/AAAAAAAAABw/MD4-l0k_t6UjiB4nlQXyMvSzB2hXH1WBwCEwYBhgL/s1600/debugging_using_sqldeveloper3.png
		

das war das heiße gerät was ich meinte
kann nix außer den stern umwandeln in einem select und stürzt permanent ab...

( ich weis dass dir jetzt genauso die knie zittern wie bei mir, weil der sql developer so ne geile sache ist )


----------



## mihe7 (11. Apr 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> ich weis dass dir jetzt genauso die knie zittern wie bei mir, weil der sql developer so ne geile sache ist


Ja, unglaublich geil das Zeug von Oracle. Ich habe seinerzeit versucht, mit dem Project Builder (oder wie das Zeug hieß) eine Installations-CD herzustellen. Nach einem halben Tag der puren Verzweiflung habe ich bei Oracle angerufen: ja, das steht zwar im Menü drin, weil man das einbauen wollte aber das funktioniert nicht, weil man damit nicht fertig geworden ist. Sie schicken uns eine CD mit dem Runtime, damit wir wenigstens nicht immer das ganze Zeug einzeln auswählen müssen. Unglaublich.


----------



## yfons123 (9. Nov 2022)

Chronicles hat gesagt.:


> The most logical thing to do would be to learn  HTML  and  CSS  first.  After that,  you can learn  SQL  or  MySQL.


no?


----------

